# Is it possible to delete sent eBay messages?



## zoe (26 Oct 2008)

In my eBay account I can delete messages received  i.e. in my inbox

However there doesn't appear to be a delete button in the 'sent messages' folder.

Is it possible to delete my 'sent messages'?

Thank you


----------



## gipimann (26 Oct 2008)

As far as I recall, you can't delete sent messages, but they are deleted by eBay after 1 month.


----------



## zoe (26 Oct 2008)

Thank you


----------

